# Relocation specialists in Malaga



## xxxxxxxxxMirey Hara (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi there! I am looking for relocation specialists in Malaga! I will move to Malaga next month and I need to know the documentation I will need in Spain, and also how to register my vehicle in Spain! Thank you!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mirey Hara said:


> Hi there! I am looking for relocation specialists in Malaga! I will move to Malaga next month and I need to know the documentation I will need in Spain, and also how to register my vehicle in Spain! Thank you!!!


Its so very straight forward to relocate without any real help. You just need to find somewhere to live, arrange a bank account and get an NIE number - which really are things that no one can do for you. But once you get here you can find a jestoria who will guide you. Registering your car can be costly and complicated, so you could get the jestoria to oversee that for you too.

Jo xxx


----------



## Winnieborder (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi there, I know a great relocation service in Malaga. /SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

as jojo says, you really don't need a 'relocation specialist' - you have to be there to do all the initial paperwork yourself - what I mean is that you HAVE TO BE PHYSICALLY PRESENT in the relevant office for the NIE, padron & residents list - and as an EU citizen it's all just a formality

you can get a gestor to help you if you wish & you would need a gestor anyway for transferring a car, & gestors deal with taxes, employment & rental contracts too, so with a 'relocation specialist' you'd be paying twice for the same thing



now if you were coming from OZ or somewhere equally remote from spain, might see an advantage.........but a UKC coming from the UK.....can't see why you'd want one............you certainly wouldn't _need_ one


----------



## Winnieborder (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, since they cut my post, here it goes again this time WITHOUT my email. 

So if you're interested in getting in contact with that relocation service, let me know and I'll put you in contact with them.

And to the others: There are people who appreciate a good service...!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Winnieborder said:


> Well, since they cut my post, here it goes again this time WITHOUT my email.
> 
> So if you're interested in getting in contact with that relocation service, let me know and I'll put you in contact with them.
> 
> And to the others: There are people who appreciate a good service...!


if it's a registered company with a website, you can put a link, as long as you can personally recommend their services & have no connection with the company

no need to do it behind closed doors


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Winnieborder said:


> Well, since they cut my post, here it goes again this time WITHOUT my email.
> 
> So if you're interested in getting in contact with that relocation service, let me know and I'll put you in contact with them.
> 
> And to the others: There are people who appreciate a good service...!


Unless its for a non EU citizen, apart from booking the ferry/flight, there is very little that anyone, other than the "relocatee" themselves, can do!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Winnieborder (Jan 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> if it's a registered company with a website, you can put a link, as long as you can personally recommend their services & have no connection with the company
> 
> no need to do it behind closed doors


Oh, ok. I didn't know that.

Yes, it is a registered company and I can recommend their services.

Their webpage is www.tulipanmalaga.com

Best regards


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Winnieborder said:


> Oh, ok. I didn't know that.
> 
> Yes, it is a registered company and I can recommend their services.
> 
> ...


Ah, so it helps companies/corporations to re-locate?? That makes more sense cos that can be complicated, especially if you dont have translators or understand Spanish business laws. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxMirey Hara (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for all these awesome advices! I also found this Spanish company ***** through google search. I contacted them and they said they could help me inmediatly to arrange a bank account, get an NIE number and a quick car registration, once I arrive to Malaga. It sounds good... Nevertheless, if you guys have some feedback about them or know any other relocating solutions provider in Malaga, please let me know and I will ask them and compare prices!!!! M.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mirey Hara said:


> Thank you so much for all these awesome advices! I also found this Spanish company MeExpress through google search. I contacted them and they said they could help me inmediatly to arrange a bank account, get an NIE number and a quick car registration, once I arrive to Malaga. It sounds good... Nevertheless, if you guys have some feedback about them or know any other relocating solutions provider in Malaga, please let me know and I will ask them and compare prices!!!! M.




Well to get a bank account YOU need to go into a bank, any bank with your passport and open a non residents bank account. To get your NIE number YOU need to go to the foreigners office in Malaga. To get your car matriculated will involve taking all of the cars documents into your nearest trafico office. This can be make easier with the help of a local Gestoria, but IME it isnt quick as it involves alot of paperwork and details to vbe changed. A friend of mine started the process of getting her car matriculated last December and it wasnt completed til June!! I cant imagine how any company offering this kind of service will survive for long

For the life of me, I cant see how a company can do any of that for you. YOU need to be present, your original passport has to be with YOU and YOU have to sign in their presence. So I'm not sure what you're asking I guess, unless you're not an EU citizen??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mirey Hara said:


> Thank you so much for all these awesome advices! I also found this Spanish company **** through google search. I contacted them and they said they could help me inmediatly to arrange a bank account, get an NIE number and a quick car registration, once I arrive to Malaga. It sounds good... Nevertheless, if you guys have some feedback about them or know any other relocating solutions provider in Malaga, please let me know and I will ask them and compare prices!!!! M.


never heard of them

& you don't need to waste your money

you can walk into a bank with your passport & open a non-resident account immediately & change it to a resident account when you have all the rest of your paperwork sorted - & even if you used a company to help you, you STILL HAVE TO GO TO THE BANK IN PERSON

you can get your NIE, Padron & resident cert FREE - there is no such thing as a company which can fast track any of these things & you STILL HAVE TO GO TO THE OFFICES IN PERSON

you can pay a gestor much much less to sort out your car - they would use a gestor anyway


DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.... Its a bit like asking a company to go to the toilet for you lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well to get a bank account YOU need to go into a bank, any bank with your passport and open a non residents bank account. To get your NIE number YOU need to go to the foreigners office in Malaga. To get your car matriculated will involve taking all of the cars documents into your nearest trafico office. This can be make easier with the help of a local Gestoria, but IME it isnt quick as it involves alot of paperwork and details to vbe changed. A friend of mine started the process of getting her car matriculated last December and it wasnt completed til June!! I cant imagine how any company offering this kind of service will survive for long
> 
> For the life of me, I cant see how a company can do any of that for you. YOU need to be present, your original passport has to be with YOU and YOU have to sign in their presence. So I'm not sure what you're asking I guess, unless you're not an EU citizen??


All these things can be done without you being present. The only thing you need to be present in person is residencia and padron. And ofc there are lots of companies who can make money on providing all those services including matriculation of foreign cars. The process can be quick or take a while depending on each individual case. But don't forget most of the waiting time is just that - waiting for trafico to process the paperwork, during this time the companies can work on countless other cases, so believe it or not, it's a market to make money in.

If people can afford it I would always suggest to get a Gestoria to handle ALL the formalities. They have the contacts and are able to get all needed things done in the shortest possible time, which includes going with you to the ayuntamiento for padron or the national police for residencia. It makes the start in a new country just that much easier! I would suggest to stick to smaller Gestorias, they can do most of those things usually way cheaper than the companies with flashy websites


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> All these things can be done without you being present. The only thing you need to be present in person is residencia and padron. And ofc there are lots of companies who can make money on providing all those services including matriculation of foreign cars. The process can be quick or take a while depending on each individual case. But don't forget most of the waiting time is just that - waiting for trafico to process the paperwork, during this time the companies can work on countless other cases, so believe it or not, it's a market to make money in.
> 
> If people can afford it I would always suggest to get a Gestoria to handle ALL the formalities. They have the contacts and are able to get all needed things done in the shortest possible time, which includes going with you to the ayuntamiento for padron or the national police for residencia. It makes the start in a new country just that much easier! I would suggest to stick to smaller Gestorias, they can do most of those things usually way cheaper than the companies with flashy websites


you open a bank account without being at the bank? I guess online then - so you can do that yourself anyway

the NIE/residents cert is all done at the same time & then you do the padrón - & we agree that you need to be there

yes, by all means use a gestor for these things, but you don't HAVE to

for sure use a gestor for the car

& we totally agree that you should use a small local one rather than some company with a flashy website


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Seb* said:


> All these things can be done without you being present. The only thing you need to be present in person is residencia and padron. And ofc there are lots of companies who can make money on providing all those services including matriculation of foreign cars. The process can be quick or take a while depending on each individual case. But don't forget most of the waiting time is just that - waiting for trafico to process the paperwork, during this time the companies can work on countless other cases, so believe it or not, it's a market to make money in.
> 
> If people can afford it I would always suggest to get a Gestoria to handle ALL the formalities. They have the contacts and are able to get all needed things done in the shortest possible time, which includes going with you to the ayuntamiento for padron or the national police for residencia. It makes the start in a new country just that much easier! I would suggest to stick to smaller Gestorias, they can do most of those things usually way cheaper than the companies with flashy websites


In my area you get the residencia when you get your NIE number and you cant send anyone else to do that for you. I couldnt even get them for my children, they had to have a day off school and come with me.

I'm not sure I'd want a third party knowing all my banking details

As for the car - well Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: natalieml could probably be reduced to tears if she was now told that someone else could have done it for her lol!!!! She had a gestoria, but ended up doing alot of it herself

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you open a bank account without being at the bank? I guess online then - so you can do that yourself anyway
> 
> the NIE/residents cert is all done at the same time & then you do the padrón - & we agree that you need to be there


Bank account can be done via power of attorney or - more likely - with the right contacts to the bank (don't you just love Spain?). For example my father's bank account was opened for him with only a copy of his ID card.

In most cases NIE and residencia are done at the same time yes. With the right gestor you can save yourself a lot of hassle though. Plus an NIE on its own can be done without you being there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> Bank account can be done via power of attorney or - more likely - with the right contacts to the bank (don't you just love Spain?). For example my father's bank account was opened for him with only a copy of his ID card.
> 
> In most cases NIE and residencia are done at the same time yes. With the right gestor you can save yourself a lot of hassle though. Plus an NIE on its own can be done without you being there.


I just don't get why some people think it's a hassle

yes, it can take time............but if you have to be there anyway..............:noidea:

I guess you can sit in a bar & wait for a phonecall .....

I admit we did get someone (a 'relocator') to help us with the padrón the first time & registering the kids for school..............but the office closed before we got to the front of the queue & she couldn't make it the following day


so we went by ourselves, with barely a word of spanish between us............& did it all ourselves ever since then


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was just reading about location companies - one of the ones I was reading was quoting *2000€ excluding tax* for their BASIC package with many exclusions FFS!!!!!??????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was just reading about location companies - one of the ones I was reading was quoting *2000€ excluding tax* for their BASIC package with many exclusions FFS!!!!!??????
> 
> Jo xxx


what do you actually get for that? a gold-plated residents cert 

seems like we're all agreed pretty much, though

if you're an EU citizen coming to Spain, you don't need a relocation service, but if you DO feel that you need some help you can't go wrong with a local gestor


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I just don't get why some people think it's a hassle


Well if you can afford the costs and get it even a tiny bit easier, why not? When I came over and got my NIE and car registration done I was very happy to have someone local with me, who filled out the forms etc. If you don't speak the language (and let's face it 95% of new residents DO NOT), a normally simple task like making an appointment or filling out a form gets very daunting. Hell, even paying some bills like water and electricity wasn´t straight forward at first.

Now, after some years in Spain I have no problems doing all the usual things myself (padron, appointments, tax payments etc.). But only cause I have learned how things are handled and have acquired some basic Spanish, which takes all the scary bits out of it. Administrative things are handled vastly different to the UK or Germany, so it was a bit of a shock for me at first.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Seb* said:


> Well if you can afford the costs and get it even a tiny bit easier, why not? When I came over and got my NIE and car registration done I was very happy to have someone local with me, who filled out the forms etc. If you don't speak the language (and let's face it 95% of new residents DO NOT), a normally simple task like making an appointment or filling out a form gets very daunting. Hell, even paying some bills like water and electricity wasn´t straight forward at first.
> 
> Now, after some years in Spain I have no problems doing all the usual things myself (padron, appointments, tax payments etc.). But only cause I have learned how things are handled and have acquired some basic Spanish, which takes all the scary bits out of it. Administrative things are handled vastly different to the UK or Germany, so it was a bit of a shock for me at first.



My letting agent helped me out. Infact most letting/estate agents fall over themselves to help cos that way they get the rental deal too!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> Well if you can afford the costs and get it even a tiny bit easier, why not? When I came over and got my NIE and car registration done I was very happy to have someone local with me, who filled out the forms etc. If you don't speak the language (and let's face it 95% of new residents DO NOT), a normally simple task like making an appointment or filling out a form gets very daunting. Hell, even paying some bills like water and electricity wasn´t straight forward at first.
> 
> Now, after some years in Spain I have no problems doing all the usual things myself (padron, appointments, tax payments etc.). But only cause I have learned how things are handled and have acquired some basic Spanish, which takes all the scary bits out of it. Administrative things are handled vastly different to the UK or Germany, so it was a bit of a shock for me at first.


agreed, and as I said, that's what we did - although we ended up paying for her time & getting nothing much for it

sometimes my students ask me to help them signing on for the padrón & so on, & I'll happily help them with the forms - for free - but tell them not to pay anyone to go with them - some so-called interpretors/facilitators charge silly money

as I said, if you want help - use a proper gestor


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> never heard of them
> 
> & you don't need to waste your money
> 
> ...


While your Certificado de Empadronamiento is free, neither the NIE nor the Certificado de Inscripción en el Registro de Extranjeros are. They are around 10,20€ although if you are going to reside you can apply directly for the second without having to pay separately for the NIE


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

anles said:


> While your Certificado de Empadronamiento is free, neither the NIE nor the Certificado de Inscripción en el Registro de Extranjeros are. They are around 10,20€ although if you are going to reside you can apply directly for the second without having to pay separately for the NIE


And if you pay someone to get it for you I bet you won't see much change out of €200, right?

Unless you have a lot more cash than time it is crazy to throw money away like this.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> And if you pay someone to get it for you I bet you won't see much change out of €200, right?
> 
> Unless you have a lot more cash than time it is crazy to throw money away like this.


I think I paid roughly 40 EUR all in, which included the nice lady accompanying me to the Ayuntamiento. They helped me fill out all forms before hand, did the fee payment at the bank etc. I just filled out the form at their office, met at the Ayuntamiento, where she was waiting in the queue already, signed the papers, showed my ID card and off I went. Took me 15 minutes.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Seb* said:


> I think I paid roughly 40 EUR all in, which included the nice lady accompanying me to the Ayuntamiento. They helped me fill out all forms before hand, did the fee payment at the bank etc. I just filled out the form at their office, met at the Ayuntamiento, where she was waiting in the queue already, signed the papers, showed my ID card and off I went. Took me 15 minutes.


Right, I was talking about somebody getting an NIE for you without you being there.

Six years ago we were quoted £250 by a British law firm.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Right, I was talking about somebody getting an NIE for you without you being there.
> 
> Six years ago we were quoted £250 by a British law firm.


Yep most expensive way to do it, cause you pay the british lawyer, who then pays the spanish lawyer/gestor in return. My parents did it like that a couple of years back from Germany. Took ages, cost a fortune and in the end they got it wrong. It was done via a german lawyer who specialises in "everything Spain". He got his lawyer partner on Tenerife to do it, everyone took a fee and the result was poor.

If they would have gone via a local gestoria or even lawyer on the CB, it would have been clearly cheaper


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> While your Certificado de Empadronamiento is free, neither the NIE nor the Certificado de Inscripción en el Registro de Extranjeros are. They are around 10,20€ although if you are going to reside you can apply directly for the second without having to pay separately for the NIE


well yes, apart from the actual charge for the cert.- I meant you don't need to pay out a fortune to someone to hold your hand


----------



## xxxxxxxxxMirey Hara (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you everybody! Very true Seb! I am in Malaga now and I am very happy to have someone local with me  I found a small gestoria in Alhaurin El Grande and they helped me with all I need. I think that is very important to meet a gestor when you relocate, he is not very expensive and if you dont speak the language, he will help you always with your home, business local, documents, etc. I am NOT WASTING MY MONEY!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mirey Hara said:


> Thank you everybody! Very true Seb! I am in Malaga now and I am very happy to have someone local with me  I found a small gestoria in Alhaurin El Grande and they helped me with all I need. I think that is very important to meet a gestor when you relocate, he is not very expensive and if you dont speak the language, he will help you always with your home, business local, documents, etc. I am NOT WASTING MY MONEY!!!


El Grande has many Gestorias. When we moved there we just used our letting agent who, for nothing, helped us to go and get our NIE/residencia. Also El Grande has/had so many British expats that its geared up to understand british lol!!! The only time I've needed a Gestoria was when I was planning to go autonomo/self employed and then its important to have someone to translate and understand the system. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxMirey Hara (Sep 12, 2011)

jojo said:


> El Grande has many Gestorias. When we moved there we just used our letting agent who, for nothing, helped us to go and get our NIE/residencia. Also El Grande has/had so many British expats that its geared up to understand british lol!!! The only time I've needed a Gestoria was when I was planning to go autonomo/self employed and then its important to have someone to translate and understand the system.
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you Jo, very true. In your opinion, which is the best small gestoria in Alhaurin? I need help registering as autonoma and I need the best local gestor in El Grande, thank you and happy Monday!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mirey Hara said:


> Thank you Jo, very true. In your opinion, which is the best small gestoria in Alhaurin? I need help registering as autonoma and I need the best local gestor in El Grande, thank you and happy Monday!


I used one in Alhaurin de la Torre - Alejandro - I cant remember his last name tho

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If someone is happy with the service received,then it's not a waste of money.
But...we arrived in Spain knowing about five words of Spanish, went the same week to the Foreign Police to find out the procedures, downloaded and filled in the application form from the sticky on this site and took it with the docs and photos we were told we needed to the police station, waited for about thirty minutes, spoke to a very pleasant official, paid the money at the bank next door, went back and received our NIE/Residencia.
We were amused when a couple came in with an officious person we took to be a lawyer or gestor, tried to jump the queue and were told in English to sit down and wait their turn.
We did use a gestor to transfer our car into my name but that was because I couldn't be bothered to spend a day in Malaga going from office to office at the Trafico HQ.
Spain has a reputation for being overly bureaucratic but people who say that have never had to apply for anything in a former Communist bloc state.
I have a theory which is that Spanish people are happy and helpful and want you to be happy too so they will help you get through the bureaucratic maze so you exit their office smiling.
Czechs, however, are miserable sods and dislike smiley faces so they do their utmost to make things as difficult as possible, once going so far as to tell me I was American and couldn't get residency as an EU citizen even when I was waving my British passport in the jobsworth's face.
That is my admittedly very subjective experience.
I did pay a fair amount in the end to get Czech residency and my car registered as I just couldn't prepare myself mentally for the hassle I knew I'd get.


----------

